# NYU Tisch Visual Submission - Are we to upload only one film for the submission or can we upload more than one?



## meep (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi, I had a question about the visual submission for NYU. Are we to upload only one film for the submission or can we upload more than one (all edited to be in one video) so long as total runtime is under the limit? Thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 24, 2020)

abo said:


> Hi, I had a question about the visual submission for NYU. Are we to upload only one film for the submission or can we upload more than one (all edited to be in one video) so long as total runtime is under the limit? Thanks!


What is the exact prompt for the instructions?


----------



## meep (Oct 24, 2020)

It says: The submission should contain one complete narrative or documentary film with a total running time that does not exceed 15 minutes. Video footage of staged plays or theatre performances is not acceptable. Do not submit a clip reel. Please be clear about your specific contributions to the sample. You may upload up to ten minutes of video directly to the media page within SlideRoom. If the total running time of your video sample exceeds ten minutes, a YouTube or Vimeo link to your work must be provided on the media page.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 24, 2020)

According to the prompt instructions it appears it needs to be one film.


abo said:


> The submission should contain one complete narrative or documentary film with a total running time that does not exceed 15 minutes.





abo said:


> Do not submit a clip reel.


Those two things together makes it very clear to me that it can only be one individual film.


----------



## meep (Oct 24, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 24, 2020)

abo said:


> Thank you!


No problem! 

I don't think there's a NYU 2021 thread yet if you want to create one.


----------

